# glad we found you all



## dandkay (Mar 31, 2011)

Mid 50's couple with 20 plus years of travel to Yucatan and come November making it permanent. We will be renting in El Centro, San Miguel Cozumel for awhile and decide later if buying is what we want to do. One step..baby steps....whatever. No hurries and No worries has become our mantra.

I stumbled upon your site while investigating health ins. info and I am so happy to meet you all. I have no immediate questions today mainly because by searching the last couple hours here I have answers ......awesome thought inspiring answers at that!

Your insight and opinions are taken to heart.
Gracias


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm jealous. Given your choice, are you divers by any chance?


----------



## dandkay (Mar 31, 2011)

Diving was what brought us there long ago. Haven't done so in a long time and now just enjoy the beaches and people. Of course the Dos XX goes down much better there too!
"ReefHound"...... hmmmm I guess that answers that one. Ha thanks for the chat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dandkay said:


> Mid 50's couple with 20 plus years of travel to Yucatan and come November making it permanent. We will be renting in El Centro, San Miguel Cozumel for awhile and decide later if buying is what we want to do. One step..baby steps....whatever. No hurries and No worries has become our mantra.
> 
> I stumbled upon your site while investigating health ins. info and I am so happy to meet you all. I have no immediate questions today mainly because by searching the last couple hours here I have answers ......awesome thought inspiring answers at that!
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum

The chap that is the mod for this page is off line for a few days but I am sure when he logs on he will say hello and welcome you

Maiden


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dandkay said:


> Mid 50's couple with 20 plus years of travel to Yucatan and come November making it permanent. We will be renting in El Centro, San Miguel Cozumel for awhile and decide later if buying is what we want to do. One step..baby steps....whatever. No hurries and No worries has become our mantra.
> 
> I stumbled upon your site while investigating health ins. info and I am so happy to meet you all. I have no immediate questions today mainly because by searching the last couple hours here I have answers ......awesome thought inspiring answers at that!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I am glad you find it helpful. I really appreciate your taking the trouble to look at previous discussions. It is a good way to answer a lot of questions; and not everyone figures that out. Good for you.

Cheers,
Will 
Moderator


----------

